

Analysis of airline performance - revorad
http://blog.revolution-computing.com/2009/09/analysis-of-airline-performance.html

======
revorad
Here's the original poster from the SAS institute team - [http://stat-
computing.org/dataexpo/2009/posters/wicklin-alli...](http://stat-
computing.org/dataexpo/2009/posters/wicklin-allison.pdf)

